# I don't know what to do....



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

The past few days, I've been delighted to help and watch two healthy, baby robins hopping around my back garden. Mummy robin has been giving them flying lessons.

My brother (who also suffers from depression and anxiety, like me), lives next door and has a cat called Tinky, and he told me it would be fine to keep him locked inside for one or two weeks, until the baby robins are able to fly away. My brother has a cat litter tray and he said that Tinky would be happy to stay indoors, as he loves to be with people and cuddle up by the fire.

I joined the BirdForum website, to learn what I could/couldn't do to help the beautiful, little robins. The nest is inside an old coal shed, at the bottom of my garden. I'm not sure how many more babies are in there, as I was advised to keep my distance from them.

Tinky lived with our mum (who also suffers from depression), in the countryside for two years. She often left him for a couple of weeks, while she visited us all in Cardiff. Tinky had to hunt to survive, so obviously he's a very good mouser. Three weeks ago, in my garden, I was upset to see him playing with a dead sparrow. He killed a field mouse the week before.

An hour ago, I was shocked to see Tinky in my back garden. Thinking he had escaped, I rang my brother, to ask him to come and collect him. My brother was quite shirty and said he'd changed his mind and had decided to let Tinky out, as it was cruel to keep him indoors.

And letting him kill baby robins, so he can play with them is *NOT* cruel???!!!

I feel so upset, but I don't know what I can do. I've posted an urgent message on the BirdsForum website, asking if the RSPCA or some other charity might come out and rescue them.

I've got quite attached to them and already I'm feeling heartbroken. I'm imagining they'll be half mangled outside my back door by the morning.

 
[/b]


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

shoot the cat.


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, I suppose that would do it, Dakotajo! Got a gun?!


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

get a lit tray and kidnap the cat. keep him in yours for a few weeks


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

I just wanted to share this...

I went into my back garden earlier, and to my delight, the mummy robin, along with the two baby robins and two others (Yes - FOUR of them! :shock: ) ALL expertly flew down to the ground and started to peck at some bird seed I'd scattered the other day.

They must have flown away the night Tinky was let out. 

I'M SO HAPPY!

The five of them weren't scared of me at all and came within a few feet of me. Then they flew up into the tree and started to peck at the hanging feeders.

My brother's still an ATTEMPTED murderer, though! :wink:

pdr, thanks for your advice. That's *exactly* what they advised me on the BirdsForum. I couldn't do this though. Much as I love Tinky, I'm allergic to cat hair (and fluffy dogs hair).

This has REALLY made my day!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Sunshine..

If you call out the RSPCA then they won't come unless you've 'contained' the animal. Go figure, like it was a rabid dog or something. When I was at university I found a rabbit with Mixamytosis...bledding from the eyes and stuff. I had to corner it with a wooden crate before they came out.

Besides, you'd be better off calling the RSPCB (birds) who might show some vauge interest. I once had a, er, liason with the Marketing Director of the RSPCB..until she turned into a psycho-nutter.

And anyway, remember that any human interference with natures natural process (and lets face it, cats have been killing birds for a millenium) tips the balance somewhat. Who knows, if you save these birds then they might evolve into a super race of evil robbins who take over the world and enslave us as nothing more than peanut feeders.


----------

